# Jobs in Joburg



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi all

Has any body got any advice on how to get a job in Johannesburg from the Uk, i am the warehouse, storage, distribution and logistics industry, i am aware that this is difficult as i am sure companies prefer a face to face enquiry, any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## gushungo (Sep 3, 2012)

bshoward said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has any body got any advice on how to get a job in Johannesburg from the Uk, i am the warehouse, storage, distribution and logistics industry, i am aware that this is difficult as i am sure companies prefer a face to face enquiry, any advice is greatly appreciated.



Get an intra-company transfer. That's a thousand times easier than any other option.


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

*Long Distance Jobsearch*



bshoward said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has any body got any advice on how to get a job in Johannesburg from the Uk, i am the warehouse, storage, distribution and logistics industry, i am aware that this is difficult as i am sure companies prefer a face to face enquiry, any advice is greatly appreciated.


I spent a lot of time and effort trying to get an I.T job in Johanesburg while still in the U.S.
I eventually reached the conclusion that it was a total waste of time unless you have a close personal friend in the industry who is based in S.A to assist you.

Companies do not want to talk to someone who is not in the country. They feel that it is a waste of time recruiting people who are not onshore and who cannot start the job immediately.
In my case once I had obtained a job in S.A, I would have needed 3 weeks to a month to sell up and relocate to S.A. 
The local companies want the position to be filled ASAP in my opinion.

Even interviewing while on vacation in S.A was a fruitless venture. It looks like I have to be in S.A permanently and ready to start working as soon soon as possible after the interview. This was my experience for I.T related work, I can't speak for other industries.


----------



## gushungo (Sep 3, 2012)

DannyBoy said:


> I spent a lot of time and effort trying to get an I.T job in Johanesburg while still in the U.S.
> I eventually reached the conclusion that it was a total waste of time unless you have a close personal friend in the industry who is based in S.A to assist you.
> 
> Companies do not want to talk to someone who is not in the country. They feel that it is a waste of time recruiting people who are not onshore and who cannot start the job immediately.
> ...


This aligns with what I've heard. I spent months trying to get an intra-company transfer, with the SA company showing little interest. Then suddenly two guys resigned from the SA company and then the SA company wanted me here immediately. Good job it was an internal transfer so I could move quickly otherwise I wouldn't have been considered - the usual notice period in SA is 2 weeks, in Germany it is 3 months from the end of the calendar quarter (i.e. anything between 3 and 6 months depending upon exactly when you resign). SA companies are not going to wait for that length of time.

My advice to a friend in Germany who wants to move here (but can't go the intra-company route because his employer doesn't have operations here) was to move into contract work so that his notice period is shorter.


----------

